# Hintergrundfarbe in Excel-Pivot-Tabelle übernehmen



## DeeJTwoK (2. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Pivot-Tabelle in Excel und möchte die Hintergrundfarbe der Ursprungsdaten übernehmen. Also nicht nur der Wert soll in der Pivot-Tabelle angenommen werden, sondern auch die Hintergrundfarbe der Zelle.
Die Hintergrundfarbe der Quell-Daten hängt von einem "Status" ab, der in einer anderen Spalte steht:
http://www.youth-page.com/screen.jpg
Das Script das ich zum Einfärben der Quellzellen benutze:

```
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
Dim MyRange As Range, r As Range

Set MyRange = Intersect(ActiveSheet.UsedRange, Columns(22))

For Each r In MyRange
  Select Case r.Offset(0, -4).Value
    Case "GREEN"
      r.Interior.ColorIndex = 4
    Case "YELLOW"
      r.Interior.ColorIndex = 6
    Case "RED"
      r.Interior.ColorIndex = 3
  End Select
Next r
End Sub
```
Kann man das Script vielleicht auch so ändern, dass es die Hintergundfarbe der Zellen in der Pivot-Tabelle ändert?

Vielen Danke im Voraus,
DJ2K


----------

